# Hood & Fender Chrome



## 1coolduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, newbee here.
I an restoing a 68 GTO conv. I am missing the rear, fender and hood, chrome. Just curious what models & years will work. Also need trim around back of top(between trunk & top) 
Thanks in advance


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You talking about the rear hood edge molding cause it's the same 68-72. Performance Years as it in the catalog on page 118 for 65 bucks.. Same with the upper fender molding page 116 for 24 bucks each LH or RH. Think I have a extra RH if interested PM me.. Les


----------

